# image doll



## 涼宮

Good evening everyone 

How do you call in Japanese these girls that are rented to have sex and are really expensive in Japan? I read they are called candy girls, orient dolls and fantastic dolls, but, how do usually people in Japan call them? (it's amazing how real they are)

Here is the image:

http://i29.servimg.com/u/f29/12/49/15/43/orient10.jpg 

Thank you in advance


----------



## FRee^ARouND

*ラブドール ？*
you can use google picture to verify it.For I'm not quite sure....I'm not a Janpanese anyway 
And I'm also interested, hope there is a Janpanese can answer it.
And could anyone tell me why there is a movie called [空気人形](and the moive is great) but I found it seems no japanese do use this word in real life?


----------



## Wishfull

In Japan, ダッチワイフ (Dutch wife)　is a sex doll. 

So I might call it a 高級ダッチワイフ.

Though I didn't hear about a *rental* _Dutch Wife_.


----------



## FRee^ARouND

Wishfull said:


> In Japan, ダッチワイフ (Dutch wife)　is a sex doll.
> 
> So I might call it a 高級ダッチワイフ.
> 
> Though I didn't hear about a *rental* _Dutch Wife_.


 
To wishfull君
Sorry to trouble you.
How about *ラブドール ？*
In China one of my Japanese major told me this.And what does 空気人形 mean? Inflatable dolls? But when I use google picture to verify it I found almost no one use it in Japan.It's just a movie's name.So why the movie name is this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you!  It's curious, but why are they called _dutch_ wife?

PS: FRee^ARouND, your avatar is me, Suzumiya Haruhi haha (off topic thou)


----------



## FRee^ARouND

涼宮 said:


> Thank you!  It's curious, but why are they called _dutch_ wife?
> 
> PS: FRee^ARouND, your avatar is me, Suzumiya Haruhi haha (off topic thou)


In fact I perfer Nagato Yuki....(Ah I'm off the topic too)

I've read some references about it and I think I can expain it.
You know the Anglo-Dutch Wars?
English beat the dutch in these wars.
But Engish would never be satisfied with the results even when they won.
They like to insult every enemy orally. Turk, dutch, you spanish.((such as Spanish athlete) 
Back to ducth. In English, dutch is not and never be a good word.
Go Dutch , means dutch is mean. Share cost is much more polite.
Dutch cap : A condom used for birth control
But meybe the "best" expression "I'm a Dutchman, if ..."
that means if one breaks it, he or she is a douchebag....an asshole.
and dutch wife....it also means a prostitute
English was very very mean...
(just on this point)


----------



## 涼宮

説明してくれてありがとうございました


----------



## Wishfull

FYI,
"Dutch wife" is also an English word, because you can find it in some English dictionaries.
http://www.onelook.com/?w=dutch+wife&ls=a

For example, 
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Dutch_wife
will explain why it is called "Dutch wife".
////////////////

ダッチワイフ　is a general noun, so almost all Japanese men and women except kids can understand what that means.

//////////////

I wonder ラブドール　is a general noun. I would rather think ラブドール is a proper noun, the proper name of the products which is made by the company.
I think most adult Japanese men might understand what it means, but women, old men, and of course kids couldn't understand.

//////////////

I heard "空気人形" for the first time, at this thread.
I don't understand what it means without any context, but in this thread's context, I would think that "空気人形" may be a figurative expression of a ダッチワイフ.

/////////////
@涼宮

Anyway, in Japanese culture (as well as other cultures), it is a taboo subject, like *sex*, _*masturbation*_, etc. 
So I advise you not to use the word in your actual conversation, unless to your intimate friend.


----------



## 涼宮

Wishfull said:


> FYI,
> Anyway, in Japanese culture (as well as other cultures), it is a taboo subject, like *sex*, _*masturbation*_, etc.
> So I advise you not to use the word in your actual conversation, unless to your intimate friend.


 
I did not have any idea it was a taboo. In Venezuela like 10 years ago still sex/masturbation was a taboo, now it's an open topic for everyone since childhood, of course there are still some old-fashioned people about that subject. I thought in Japan that topic was taught to children from childhood now. How curious  And thanks again.


----------



## Wishfull

OK.
As an old man, I advise you that you should have the idea, and behave well.
A やまとなでしこ　will never join such topics. Though I don't know やまとなでしこ　still exists or not.

I would even wonder that this thread itself might be deleted, because this topic might be outside the scope of this forum.
In the past, I knew that a thread about 下ネタ was deleted in this forum.
And I thought for a long time, if I would respond to this thread or not....

OK, 
For example, in the future, if you will fall in love with a gentleman, who is quite noble and decent, 
you wouldn't talk about "ラブドール" to him, running the risk that he's going to disesteem you and hate you, would you?
I don't think so...

Of course, it depends on the generations, but if you don't hesitate to talk 下ネタ at all, one thing for sure is that you don't understand one aspect of the Japanese culture.
Even お笑いタレントs would hesitate to talk about 下ネタ, according to the situation.


----------



## mikun

Hi,
As wishfull-san explained, sexual matter has been thought as a private matter and should never be discussed in public area in Japan.
There are several regulations to make us hesitate to think sexual matters in public.
1. Systemic prostitution has been prohibited from 1961, by 売春防止法.
2. Sexual performance in Public space is prohibited by 公然わいせつ罪.
3. Sexual instruments to help sexual satisfaction is prohibited by Pharmaceutical affairs Law, in Medical Device paragraph, as a name of 性具.
You can find several sexual aiding similar instruments in 大人のおもちゃ屋, but they imitate as a normal kids playing goods and selling staff will never explains how to use this instrument to avoid the 薬事法 regulation when they are inspected, explaining that he is selling a 'view entertainement only' normal product.


----------

